# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  No Attachment

## bnwash

Hi 
Cannot seem to upload an example
Are you having site problems??

----------


## john55

try "Go Advanced", "Manage Attachments"

----------


## FDibbins

seems ok to me?  (well at least I hope the attachment comes through)

----------


## arlu1201

Did you follow these steps?

To Attach a File:

1. Click on Go Advanced
2. In the frame Attach Files you will see the button Manage Attachments
3. Click the button.
4. A new window will open titled Manage Attachments - Excel Forum.
5. Click the Browse... button to locate your file for uploading.
6. This will open a new window File Upload.
7. Once you have located the file to upload click the Open button. This window will close.
8. You are now back in the Manage Attachments - Excel Forum window.
9. Click the Upload button and wait until the file has uploaded.
10. Close the window and then click Submit.

----------


## FDibbins

Good point Arlu, I was thinking...not able to upload...rather than...not sure how to upload

----------

